# Wahoooooo... Got My Visa Today..



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board. 

We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first. 

Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations! That's great news! :clap2:


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011.


way to go mate... :whoo: go party tonite ...


----------



## beetle (Apr 8, 2010)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


Congratulations Mr. India :clap2:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Many thanks Beetle, neo_leo and Karen..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


Congrats, now the fun begins.  cherish the moment.


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

avinash said:


> Congrats, now the fun begins.  cherish the moment.


Great news.. Congratulations


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow.. congratulations again .. i can imagine how excited u guys must be.. leave office, gohome, meet the wifey and celebrate


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

gr8 buddy...congratulation....!!!


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

A big big congratulations to you Randhir phai........Enjoy n celebrate as much as you can .........I am happy for you and wish you good luck for all your preparations.


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

*Reply request......*

Congrats.....:clap2:


Hi i just wanted to know how did you confirm that your PCC has reached the office?

Because in online visa checking site, it shows that my medicals have ben refered and finalised... so does it mean that my PCC is also cleared....?

Did you get any mail from your CO?

What do you think of my possibility to get the visa?

Started my process for 475 regional skilled sponsered provisional visa on May 2009.

STARTED PROCESS APPOINTED AGENT- 26/05/2009
SKILL ASSESMENT DONE ON 30/11/2009
*18/11/2009*- IELTS DONE AVG SCORE 7.0
*25/FEB/2010*- SPONSERSHIP GRANTED BY SOUTH AUSTRALIA GOVT
*26TH/MARCH/2010*- VISA LODGED AT DIAC
*15TH/APRIL/2010*- MEDICALS RECIEVED BY DIAC
*20TH/APRIL/2010*- MEDICALS FINALISED BY DIAC


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh Balle balle Randhir bhai.....Now we shall party together haha woohooo


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Dolly


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr. India, conglaturation!


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

CONGS!
I gave up on this visa though...no word from diac from 5th dec 09! - diac sucks



mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations. Looks like Aug/Sep 09s CSLs are getting their visas at this point. 

Good thing you didn't have to go through the new SOL due soon.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Wish u very bestttttttttttttt randhir


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Vadahian Vera,

Brother congrates, i am so happy to read this wonderful news, U did it, now have fun and party, All the best in your future endeavors.

Jovi. :clap2:


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats !!


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to your new life!


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!



YO MR. INDIA!!!

Congrates man.... I guess we're all in the same boat now.... I thought waiting for the Visa was the hardest part.... but somehow planning the ACTUAL move there seems harder now.... hahaha


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

I would avoid getting in the same boat to Australia - fly Qantas, the national carrier ;0)

Well done guys!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats randhir....very very pleased to hear this news.....
best of luck for the future in aussieland...


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

Hearty Congrats Randhir!!! Keep in touch...

Satish


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone.. It was not possible without your guidance, support and offcourse prayers. Thanks a lot everyone.. 
Yes, it is time for celabrations.. and at the same time where we have to start looking more realistically towards our moove.. sell house stuffs, our 4X4 jeep, manage . transfer funds etc.. nutshell.. a lot of planning..

I thank everyone on the forum.. and hope people waiting for their visa get it soon..


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Thanks everyone.. It was not possible without your guidance, support and offcourse prayers. Thanks a lot everyone..
> Yes, it is time for celabrations.. and at the same time where we have to start looking more realistically towards our moove.. sell house stuffs, our 4X4 jeep, manage . transfer funds etc.. nutshell.. a lot of planning..
> 
> I thank everyone on the forum.. and hope people waiting for their visa get it soon..


:clap2::cheer2::dance::rockon:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> :clap2::cheer2::dance::rockon:


Joining your celebrations bro.. :cheer2::dance::dance:eace:


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats and all my best wishes to Mr India......and family for getting Visa 175
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hearty congrats Mr. India...
Just tell me whether your all other doc status had showed met or it was yet as required?
Best of luck for the future move...
Regards
KK....


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats Mr. India  ur a very active member.. do support us always..


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Awsome...Congraz buddy!! all the best, you and your family must be very excited.


----------



## deepz (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats:clap2:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks everyone.. 

yes all my docs changed to MET this morning and status changed to "Applicant Approved" withing few mins..


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> YO MR. INDIA!!!
> 
> Congrates man.... I guess we're all in the same boat now.... I thought waiting for the Visa was the hardest part.... but somehow planning the ACTUAL move there seems harder now.... hahaha


He he he


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Oh Balle balle Randhir bhai.....Now we shall party together haha woohooo


Visa hum dono ka saath hi aaya.. yes it's time to party..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> Vadahian Vera,
> 
> Brother congrates, i am so happy to read this wonderful news, U did it, now have fun and party, All the best in your future endeavors.
> 
> Jovi. :clap2:


Thanks buddy...!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Randhir............gr8 news  :clap2: :clap2: so Satpal and you would be enjoying the VISA grant together....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr8......BALLE BALLE 

Heartiest congratulations brother  we (Expat Forum Friends) would have party here in Oz 


Good news, I am in Sydney now for 15-20 days, reached yesterday ...cool place 

I would soon start a new thread reg my journey...

Congrats again and all the best for your move...keep sharing 

Rgds
Viren




mr.india said:


> Joining your celebrations bro.. :cheer2::dance::dance:eace:


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*Congratulation m.india*

Hi,
Congratulation for your VISA granted. This forum are getting needful help from you. Personally I got valuable information and other help. Go ahead. Australia is waiting for you.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

erviren said:


> Good news, I am in Sydney now for 15-20 days, reached yesterday ...cool place
> I would soon start a new thread reg my journey...
> Congrats again and all the best for your move...keep sharing
> Rgds
> Viren


Hey Viren,

Thanks buddy.. and a lot of good luck for you and your family in Australia.. our best wishes and prayers for your success there..

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Hi,
> Congratulation for your VISA granted. This forum are getting needful help from you. Personally I got valuable information and other help. Go ahead. Australia is waiting for you.


Thanks era...


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

erviren said:


> Good news, I am in Sydney now for 15-20 days, reached yesterday ...cool place
> 
> I would soon start a new thread reg my journey...
> 
> ...


Thats Great Viren...Keep us updated & best of Luck


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Mr. India fo your reply regarding the doc status...
Enjoy your visa grant..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hey Randhir............gr8 news  :clap2: :clap2: so Satpal and you would be enjoying the VISA grant together....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr8......BALLE BALLE
> 
> Heartiest congratulations brother  we (Expat Forum Friends) would have party here in Oz
> 
> ...


Viren , 

Wow ...its great that you are in Sydney.........Wish you a good luck for your job hunt ....Please keep us updated about your journey so far .......


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


Congrats !!! All the best for your future ....:clap2:


----------



## AstlaVista (Apr 29, 2010)

:crutch: Mogambo Khush Hua:crutch:



mr.india said:


> I would like to share this with everyone on this forum that we have been granted our 175 Visa today 27th April 2010, I would thank everyone here as each of you have helped me progress in the visa process...it wouldn't have been possible without your posts here... many many thanks everyone on board.
> 
> We have not yet decided our moove to australia, but we might go for a validation first.
> 
> Thanks God.. Thanks everyone.. We got it finally (no form 80 was required). Initial entry date is before 18/3/2011. I hope everyone waiting for visa in queue gets their visa processed soon. Wahooooooo..!


----------



## Jiggi (Mar 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Many Thanks Jiggi, Mogambo, Sriikanth and KK..


----------

